
Is It Finally Hammer Time for Apple and Its App Store? - rydre
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/19/opinion/apple-app-store-hey.html
======
leetsquad
It's funny how Microsoft is becoming more developer friendly than Apple
nowadays.

